
USA Immigration (Flowchart) - acangiano
http://i.imgur.com/VG2cb.jpg
======
brg
This is incorrect. My family received a green card immediately, and were
eligible for citizenship one year after receiving it.

It does not account for H1-B and renewal leading to nearly a guaranteed
greencard.

Also, this presents citizenship as the goal of immigration. A green card
provides all the benefits that citizenship require for starting a company. The
only material differences is the ability to facilitate the process of
providing your family with work visas.

------
tomjen3
And then pg says that Silicon Valley is the best place to start a start-up:

well only if you are already a US citizen. Otherwise, you can forget it.

------
simon_
What is this process designed to optimize? My guess: it's massively arbitrary,
which would be really shameful given the impact immigration policy has on
lives & families.

~~~
tomjen3
Nothing. It is designed to please rednecks, who don't want 'em foreigners who
are stealying our 'obs.

The entire thing is mess upon mess, upon mess created by lobiests.

------
theashworld
What about L visa

